# Moku Oyatsu



## CMMACKEM (10/4/19)

The bad news is that I received confirmation that all three flavors have been officially discontinued  Those who have tried it probably know that they were some of the best ejuices ever made, especially White Gummy(Apparently best white gummy ever made, I agree) and Cuties.

Good news is they will be releasing a new product soon called Qwin which on their Instagram claim is two years in the making and they say I will enjoy it just as much.


----------

